# May 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 7, 2020)

Best of luck to everyone.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Sunset in Punta Bianca" by @Sil






 2. "2020 Winter Station installation _Mirage Art_" by @Philmar





 3. "Long lense Landscapes" by @stapo49





 4. "Starling in flight" by @weepete





 5. "Cat in the Corner" by @pez





 6. "Public Transport" by @Tuna





 7. "My Son" by @Evertking





 8. "Skyway Bridge" by @K9Kirk





 9. #1 in "A few recent images" by @zombiesniper





10. "Osprey" by @beagle100





11. #2 in "Early Morning" by @vStiles





12. Untitled by @zulu42





13. "Photo #10 in Cygnets (Baby Swans)!" by @gnagel





14. "Birds and Water Fowl" by @jcdeboever


----------

